
FBI issues code cracking challenge - epi0Bauqu
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/36704
======
psyklic
For those interested, the article does not mention that the actual code is on
the front page of <http://www.fbi.gov>.

That said, despite it being "slightly more difficult" than last year's, this
is a very easy code to break for those with even cursory experience in ciphers
...

